# Lavender EO



## SoapSap (Jan 15, 2015)

Is there a secret unbeknown to me for using  Lavender EO and not having my soap batter seize?  I have tried different formulas and temperatures, etc. -- everything I can think of with no success. It stands to reason there must be a way to incorporate Lavender EO because I see handmade Lavender soap all the time!  Someone is doing it right. Please help.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

Soap cool and stir it in by hand.  Most florals move super fast.   I actually add it to my oils before my lye and just give it a quick whizz with my Stickblender then and stir.  I am usually able to get 1 swirl into it as well.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 15, 2015)

I have never had lavender eo even thicken my batter, never mind cause a seize. I think you either have a fast moving recipe, are soaping too hot, or there is something amiss in your procedure. 

Are you sure you are using lavender eo and not a blend or a fo?


----------



## seven (Jan 15, 2015)

never had problems with lavender EO. i mostly soap cool. it is a pretty forgiving EO and behaves like a good kid.

what kind of lavender EO are you using? from which supplier? there are many types of lavender (lavender, lavandin, not to mention different grades). i've used the cheapest grade (commercial grade) and never had a problem. same with the high grade one.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 15, 2015)

That's interesting; lavender is one fragrance I never worry about whether I soap cold or a little warmer.  I've used many kinds, spike, 40/42, Bulgarian, etc.  I always stick blend, and have plenty of time for swirls. I think the others are smart to wonder if there's something going on with the brand of your lavender.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah I was just going to say, I use a lot of lavender and I only remember one gloopy batch, but I had soaped it awfully hot.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 15, 2015)

I have never had a problem with lavender either. Where are you buying it from?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was using from NG but recently switched and it's much better.  I like Bulgarian Lavender a lot.  I had some faster moving soap with my 40/42.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 15, 2015)

I've only used 40/42, and it soaped beautifully. I wasn't keen on the scent though and added some orange to mask it. Is Bulgarian sweeter?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2015)

I do happen to have a particular Bulgarian that does seize. I kept the 2 lbs for using in scrubs and lotions. I now use 40/42 for NDA, Liberty Naturals and my favorite is Lavender 40/42 from Camden Gray no seizing with any of them


----------



## biarine (Jan 15, 2015)

I used English lavender for my Castile soap I got it from new direction aromatics UK and I don't have any problem of it.


----------

